# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  MANGUERA DE RIEGO POR GOTEO

## Juan UNAC

Estimado Señores: 
Contamos  con *Manguera de Riego por goteo* de 16 mm con goteros incorporados cada 20 cm, (casi nueva usada aproximadamente 60 días en optimas condiciones) puede ser enterrada o sobre tierra la vida útil es de 10 años. Una tonelada de manguera equivale a 16,000 mts.   Saludos y Gracias   Juan Fernández  
Pueden ver imagenes en el siguiente link http://www.facebook.com/MangueraDeRiegoTemas similares: Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Fertilizantes liquidos-Riego Por goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Vendo Mangueras para Riego por Goteo Nuevas

----------


## davemaster

estoy interezado en el riego por goteo ya q sere un nuevo productor una duda solo vendes las mangueras o con todo sus accesorios

----------

AGRO Y MAQUINARIAS

----------


## Rafaelverde

quiero la manguera para sistema riego por goteo

----------


## Rafael.2ch

Interesado, precio porfavor.

----------

